# Newbie 🙏🏻



## MAD#AUDIMK1 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi all just joined and wanna hello I have an 2005 mk1 225 that I’ve just required was Bmw man for many years but now jumped ship ha ha


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Enjoy your new ride
Mart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership..
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

